# Thermal Epoxy in Larger Sizes



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 14, 2009)

I just ran out of my umpteenth tiny 5g set of Arctic Alumina Epoxy. Does anyone know where I can get some thermal epoxy in 20g+ sizes?

Arctic Alumina Epoxy can be got in 30g-100g sizes, but you need a business license to get it. Perhaps a group buy is in order?

Since we're on the topic of thermal epoxy, does anyone know of an alternative to Arctic Silver's offerings?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 14, 2009)

As far as I know Arctic Alumina epoxy is not available in larger tubes than the ones we are used to seeing as retail. Arctic Silver has a product that is marketed as a different name that is called Quick Cure Ceramic Epoxy. I suspect it's basically the same product as I can't tell much difference.

I have the 60G tubes at work. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/235281

Hopefully Fred can chime in here. He attempted to purchase some & informed me they were giving him troubles but not sure if he was actually able to get them. I figure he would post some for sale?

As far as I know this product is only offered to OEMs & we ordered directly from Arctic Silver. QCCE is very cheap compared to the retail Arctic Alumina but you must factor in that it does have a shelf life as does the AATA. It is recommended to keep it refridgerated. We use a lot so we don't have a worry.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 14, 2009)

From what I got out of the AS customer service, it's the same as the Arctic Alumina, but you need a business license to get it.

I go through a 5g set of AA about every other week, so no worries about 30g going bad before I can use it up.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 14, 2009)

If that's the case then Fred should be able to get it.

Wow that is alot. I'm constantly doing mods & I don't use nearly as much as that also taking into account that I use thermal epoxy for potting. Well I don't think so anyway but then again I don't use AATA. If someone offers to order QCCE I'd be in depending on what their mark up is.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess I'd be willing to pay around $20-25 for the 30g (not including shipping), depending on the shipping cost to whoever orders it. (cost without shipping is $15)

One of the reasons I use so much is that I tend to waste a quite a bit of it. If I planned my uses better, I'd be able to make the 5g kit last a whole extra week.

I also like to use it for potting, and the odd fix here and there. Potting is the biggest drain on it though. I've used as much as half a kit potting one light.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 14, 2009)

The amount used for potting is one of the reasons why I stopped using it, way too expensive to be used as a filler.

I'm curious as to why Fred couldn't get it (assuming). Just having a business license in order to purchase it doesn't seem like the only restriction. As far as I know QCCE is not to be resold in a retail market which is consistent as to why you can't find this product for sale anywhere. I've sent Fred an email & will report back if he doesn't chime in here.


----------



## precisionworks (Oct 14, 2009)

There are only four distributors in the USA, who sell the product wholesale to resellers, who sell it at retail to the consumer. Has anyone tried to contact one of the four distributors (very bottom of this page) to see how to qualify as a reseller?

http://www.arcticsilver.com/us_dealers.htm

FWIW, three are located in Cali, right in Will's back yard


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 14, 2009)

I wonder why they're so strict on their sales :thinking:

As far as I'm concerned, I'd be just as happy with a comparable product by another company, I just need something in a larger quantity than the tiny 5g kits.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 14, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I wonder why they're so strict on their sales :thinking:
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, I'd be just as happy with a comparable product by another company, I just need something in a larger quantity than the tiny 5g kits.


 
No idea. That's just what I was told by the purchaser at my work. We buy direct & not through a reseller. Retail is AATA & in small quantities (one size 5g), OEM & industrial use is QCCE & offered in larger quatities (two sizes 30g & 60g). I can recommend another product, I have the link at work & will get it for you. IIRC that product might be more expensive but I don't recall if they had larger sizes.

FYI, we pay $28 for the 60g.


----------



## gadget_lover (Oct 14, 2009)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I wonder why they're so strict on their sales :thinking:



It's simple. The markup is marvelous. If you can get $10 for 5 grams in a product that costs less than $30 for 60 grams.... well, then you make sure the resellers are following your lead.

It would not take much for a person to buy in bulk and sell 5 grams for 3 or 4 dollars, breaking their whole pricing structure.

It's quite common.


Daniel


----------



## jhanko (Oct 16, 2009)

Master Bond makes very good stuff. They sell directly to the public. I believe they sell in sizes up to one gallon.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Jeff, I'll have to give them a call and see what they recommend.


----------

